# RMA Seminar with Martin Wheeler in Colorado



## Brad S. (Mar 17, 2005)

Martin Wheeler will conduct a one-day seminar at Russian Martial Art of the Rockies in Longmont, CO on Saturday April 9th, 2005.

The topics will be multiple and mass attack from standing, on the ground and with weapons.

For more information email Brad@russiansystem.com


Russian Martial Art of the Rockies
640 South Sunset St.
Longmont, CO 80501
720-317-6614
www.russiansystem.com


----------

